# USDA FSA Disaster Assistance Programs - Livestock Forage Program



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello,

This may be old news to a lot of people out there who ranch for a living, but for a weekend warrior this was great news to me for I discovered the Livestock Forage Program which covers the drought that hit Texas from 2011 to 2014. My county, Fort Bend County in Texas has assigned numbers for they have a lot of ranchers who have applied for the relief. I was informed we have until the end of the year to apply for the program. Definitely worth a phone call to your county Ag center.

http://www.fsa.usda.gov/FSA/webapp?area=home&subject=diap&topic=lfp

http://www.fsa.usda.gov/FSA/newsReleases?area=newsroom&subject=landing&topic=pfs&newstype=prfactsheet&type=detail&item=pf_20140415_distr_en_lfp.html

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

We had the same thing up here for the Midwest drought a couple years back. FSA guy made me apply, about 7 months ago....good luck getting any reply from those guys. Requirements are pretty loose but if you get it I know it really makes a difference as they pay out quite a bit.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive got my meeting today. ALOT of guys around here are getting the money. Ill let you know how it goes.

Jeff


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people getting money here too. Our meeting is coming up soon


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had my meeting yesterday took 10 minutes. They emailed me a form that required one signature for landowner to sign before I came. Once i got there they needed me to sign 4 pieces of paper saying certifying the # of cows I had in 2012. Said I would get a check direct deposited in my acct in 4-5 weeks. I got a good check coming... Worth the time I promise!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

What the heck. I'm going to have to call again. I had a sizable number of cows on pasture. Not huge but the government take enough of my money that I wouldn't mind getting some back.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

umpire52 said:


> Had my meeting yesterday took 10 minutes. They emailed me a form that required one signature for landowner to sign before I came. Once i got there they needed me to sign 4 pieces of paper saying certifying the # of cows I had in 2012. Said I would get a check direct deposited in my acct in 4-5 weeks. I got a good check coming... Worth the time I promise!


Same as my meeting. Said my payment might be 7% less because I missed an Oct. 1 deadline. But was still $14k for 116 cows and bulls. My county was only eligible for 2012. Definitely worth it.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I went back in a week ago. They go oh, you need to sign this and get your landowner to sign this. What you couldn't call me??? One hour later its all done... Damn nice check I wasn't expecting.


----------

